

After Stock Slide, Apple Puts 40 Percent of Tim Cook’s Pay Package At Risk - jerryhuang100
http://allthingsd.com/20130621/after-stock-slide-apple-puts-40-percent-of-tim-cooks-pay-package-at-risk/?mod=tweet

======
kirillzubovsky
LOL! "Cook might lose 40% of his shares, worth $413 million as of today" \-
Yeah, that's certainly a huge blow. I mean, he will have to settle for one
yacht, instead of two... or something like that.

It is certainly good to have some incentive for executives to work harder, but
don't you think it's a bit silly to call this a risk? Also, working harder
doesn't necessarily mean doing what stock market wants.

